# just joined, meet cricket!



## lilmssmc (Mar 10, 2009)

so i just signed up today and wanted to post some pictures of my little lady, cricket. everybody says she looks like a boy but she's a little girl! she was born june 10, 2008. her mom is a purebred siamese and the dad is an orange tabby. she talks all the time, just like most siamese. she has so much personality and is just the sweetest thing! sorry about the newer picture, it's hard for me to remember to turn off the flash because of her eyes!

this is baby cricket, when i got her at 8 weeks..









and now, a little more recent..









i'll try to get better pictures of her posted, that last one doesn't do her justice. she has some unique markings!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She IS beautiful, and she IS unique! 
She is a Siamese Tortoiseshell Tabby! In plainer terms: a calico meezer. 
I think she is adorable looking; I have always loved the half/half faces of torties. Um...if Cricket comes up missing... Don't look at my house. She won't be here. 
*_stuffs box where I plan to hide Cricket in my closet_* 
*_puts on my "innocent" face_* 
*_Smile. Smile! I always forget to smile._*
:mrgreen: See how innocent and harmless I am?

Welcome to Cat Forum!
heidi


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous kittie! The white streaks on her nose make it look like it's glowing :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What an adorable little girl! :luv


----------



## lilmssmc (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks guys! this little forum is quite interesting. i love reading about everyone's kitties.

haha heidi, i'll be sure to keep an eye on her! although she probably wouldn't mind, she's comfortable with everyone and is actually quite a people kitty! as soon as i make the mistake of shifting my weight in the morning, she's awake and purring on my chest!

yeah, i think the line on her nose is neat! it's a perfectly straight line, and she has a perfect little line on the back of her right hind foot, what a crazy girl. she also has one black ear and one orange ear!

i've been looking up pictures of what color she might be, do you think she's chocolate or seal point?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

lilmssmc said:


> i've been looking up pictures of what color she might be, do you think she's chocolate or seal point?


Hm. It is hard for me to tell. Please box her up and send her to me so I can examine her thoroughly. Oh, don't thank me! Really, it would be no trouble at all. I am just a kind and taki .... er ... _giving_ (yeah, giving!) person. :wink 

Can you post a pic of the backs of her ears? I would love to see her different colored ears. From her pics, I would guess a seal point, but it may be difficult to tell if she has a lot of orange mixed in, too.
h


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

She is cute  Welcome!


----------



## Billybobcat (Dec 17, 2008)

Isn't that what the call "tortie point"?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She's GORGEOUS and unique! I have a half face girl too, and it always amazes me to look at her face. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Billybobcat said:


> Isn't that what the call "tortie point"?


I think you are right. I am not familiar with the meezer descriptions. Tortie Point. Doesn't that just _sound_ beautiful? *sigh* Makes me want a meezer. A _tortie point_ meezer. :wink


----------



## lilmssmc (Mar 10, 2009)

haha heidi, i will try and get pictures posted of her ears, it's so odd. her tail is really dark brown or whatever, chocolate or seal, but in certain light there are VERY noticeable stripes, and some striping on her legs. she also has "points" on her hips, they are just as dark as the points on her extremities. crazy kitty.

my camera isn't charged but as soon as it is i'll get some pictures!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful baby


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

What a little cutie! There is just something about a blue eyed cat! :luv


----------



## HollyB (Mar 15, 2009)

Those eyes are just beautiful!!


----------



## lilmssmc (Mar 10, 2009)

yay! finally got some pictures of her unique little markings. such an odd kitty!

and i'm adding in some random pictures of her, she's such a goof. i don't know how many images it'll let me add at a time, so i'll just add five and do another post.

Cricket sleeping with her best friend, Fingers








trying to catch the face on the tv
















and flickr is making all of my pics tiny so this one looks like it's bad quality, but she loves to spread out and see how long she can get when she sleeps








cricket with mama









i guess i didn't even get to her markings yet... haha. i'll get them in the next post.


----------



## lilmssmc (Mar 10, 2009)

her crazy ears








her pointed hips








ears again








and her striped tail, you can see the stripes if you look closely


----------



## lilmssmc (Mar 10, 2009)

no! i can't let this thread go all the way down, i want to see what people think of her crazy markings  gotta give it a boost.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I *LOVE* them! She sure has some crazy markings...those ears, that half/half face and her tail is super-crazy. Yes, I could see the stripes, too! Her hips...meezer cats' dark markings are darkest over their coolest parts of their body (bony structures) like the face, legs/feet and tail. I think her hips (at the bony part) are cooler than her warmer muscled/soft organ areas and that could explain the color difference.
She really is unusual. I had a meezer/tabby mix when I was a kid. She passed away at age 21 when I was about 26. I'd love to have another meezer/mix.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> meezer cats' dark markings are darkest over their coolest parts of their body (bony structures) like the face, legs/feet and tail.


Very Interesting! I did not know that! Thanks, Heidi!

Lilmssmc, she is a very pretty cat! I love her uniqueness! (is that a word???)


----------



## snickers0801 (Dec 25, 2008)

*AWW!! Your little girl cricket is adorable! If you look at my signature, you will see my little girl Snickers.*


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a cute snuggle bug! She definitely has a meezer body! Charge that camera and post more of your kitties!


----------



## lilmssmc (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks guys! yeah, i read about how siamese are born white and it's some form of albinism, and only their cooler areas are darker, but i've never seen one with that cool (temperature wise) of hips! haha

i'll get more pictures shortly, she's such a crazy girl i can hardly get one of her while she's still and not asleep!


----------

